# Fitting a pot to a vfd



## Fortis64 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi,I have an Omron V1,000, vfd 240v single phase input to 240v 3 phase output. Can you guys on here help me out here . I'd like to have a wee bit more speed control on my little Centec 2 . So.. I'd like to fit a  potentiometer . This is where I'm stumped . Yeh there is loads of information out on the net ,and that's my problem ...information overload !! . So , what do I need ,and where do I put/fit the potentiometer . 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Appreciate any feed back


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 29, 2017)

Page 52 of this manual shows the pot connections.  http://www.drivesdirect.co.uk/Downloads/V1000 User Manual.pdf
2 K Ohm Pot
One side of the pot connects to +V
Center of the pot connects to A1
Other side of the pot connects to AC

Then you have to set parameter b1-01= 1 to enable analog input.  See page 120, 121


----------



## mksj (Oct 29, 2017)

Per above. The Omron V1000 is the same as the Yaskawa V1000. I have this model on my mill, b1-01 = 1 is the default, but it varies on how the VFD was setup, there are several different template parameter files. So you do need to check this parameter.


----------



## countryguy (Oct 29, 2017)

I recall getting stumped when mine would only go up to 65Hz if I recall....  There was a parm for max output (in Hertz) that the VFD would go up to. 
maybe this has a parm like that.  Just passing 2cents along.   I also had spots in the manual with incorrect data.   Would would say a "1 here does this... another page would say a "1" did the opposite.  trial & error there! 

Hope it is all up and running now!


----------



## Fortis64 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you Gents will try this . 


Sean


----------



## Fortis64 (Nov 10, 2017)

For some reason ,probably my stupidity . I can't seem to be able to set the parameter . I'm not very savy with this sort of stuff . Any assistance would be appreciated Thanks .


Sean


----------

